# What does "TOP WORKING SETS" mean??



## Heathrow_Lad (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been given a workout programe and cant figure out what this means, and forgot to ask the guy. Any help much much appreciated.

"Dead lifts, sets of 5 reps working to 1 top set of 5 reps"

Ok, I know I need to do 5 reps, what whats does the rest mean? what is 1 top set?

Thanks.


----------



## Heathrow_Lad (Feb 25, 2010)

Just had a thought...as Ive been trying to work this out for ages.

Does it mean.....that my final set of 5 reps should be at my max, i.e so I fail on my last one.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

rest means having a break in between each set. for example having a 2 min break in between each set of deads mate.

yes on your 5th set you want to fail

so have a warm up set on the deads

then work from that. imo after youv done the warm up set

try and stick to the same weight for the next 3 sets then last set bump the weight up see how you get on


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

It means ramp the weight up each set.

You do not particularly want to fail a deadlift as they are the hardest exercise on the CNS.

So you would probably use a weight that you could possibly get a 6th rep out of.


----------



## Heathrow_Lad (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

Let me get this right.

So, il do approx.

5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg (which is failure for me)

Have I got this right, is this "5 reps working to 1 top set of 5 reps"


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Heathrow_Lad said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Let me get this right.
> 
> ...


60

70

80

90

100

is more like it over 5 sets


----------



## Heathrow_Lad (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks....

Its back day tommorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------

